# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  BOB for dogs?

## Tootsiepop254

What's in your kit for your pet?  Do they have their own? They make backpacks for dogs, has anyone used them?
I'm planning on taking my bag on its first outing, and was wondering how people prep for their pets..
~T

----------


## Ken

Already packed in the car, LOL.

----------


## hunter63

I carry a "training bag for Gunner, one of my labs....has his collars, dokkens, bumpers, doggie first aid kit, vest, tie outs, traing pistol, towels, treats....and a place for SS bowls and food.
It rides in the truck.....he won't carry it.....just looks at me and says "Wanna get that for me Boss, handle it".....and wanders off

----------


## rezmut

I've had a couple dogs that carried a set of saddlebags made from old gas mask bags,just make sure the bags ride over the front shoulders,and they should be fine.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

> I've had a couple dogs that carried a set of saddlebags made from old gas mask bags,just make sure the bags ride over the front shoulders,and they should be fine.


I've seen some that sit back over the hips. Akiera has a light one we walk with, that carries treats and poop bags and such but I'm thinking of getting a bigger, sturdier pack for camping/bugging out.

----------


## rezmut

> I've seen some that sit back over the hips. Akiera has a light one we walk with, that carries treats and poop bags and such but I'm thinking of getting a bigger, sturdier pack for camping/bugging out.


I guess that hips or shoulders either one could work,depending on the dog-both of the dogs I mentioned were strongest in the chest/shoulders,so that's where their bags road.

----------


## chinookpilot77

I can't remember the exact numbers, but I do know that dogs cannot carry as much on their backs as most people think they can.  Its a smaller number percentage wise, than humans I think.  I'd just be careful as to not injure your pooch!  Might require a little reading.

----------


## Rick

According to one of the Pack Dog titling agencies, dogs between 18 months and up to 7 years carry 20% of their body weight while "veteran" dogs of 7 years and older are allowed 15% of their body weight. 

http://adventuredogsusa.com/wp-conte...ements-PDF.pdf

----------


## chinookpilot77

cool, thanks rick!

----------


## hunter63

There is always a sled, wagon or travois........
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Or saddle...Let's face it, I don't care what you do in life you will never be cooler than a dog ridin' monkey in a cowboy hat and chaps. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

